# Schlauchgrößen



## Moonlight (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich lese hier ständig etwas von 1", 3/4", 2 Zoll-Schläuchen 

Nun bin ich weder ein Fachmann, noch kann ich mir das merken 

Könntet Ihr so lieb sein und mir als Fachidioten mal die Größen in cm benennen?
So das ich es schwarz auf weiß, gesammelt irgendwo stehen hab und jederzeit darauf zurückgreifen kann.

Das wäre toll von Euch 

Mandy


----------



## nortenyo (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schlauchgrößen*

Hallo Mandy,

die Sache ist eigentlich einfach.
Nimm die Angabe in Zoll und multipliziere mit 2,54 dann hast du die Zentimeter.
Also 1 " = 2,54 cm
Bei 3/4" dann eben 2,54 x 3 : 4

Viel Spaß beim umrechnen.

Nortenyo


----------



## Moonlight (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schlauchgrößen*

Hey Nortenyo,

Danke schön ... aber ich habs nicht so mit Zahlen .

Dachte da eher an eine Tabelle, beginnend beim Gartenschlauch und so weiter.
Davon abgesehen, wenn ich am Teich stehe hab ich schon wieder vergessen was ich rechnen müßte.

Es gibt nun mal Menschen, die mit Mathe nicht viel am Hut haben ... so was nennt man unter Umständen Dyskalkulie 

Mandy


----------



## nortenyo (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schlauchgrößen*

...Dann schau mal hier:

http://www.din-formate.de/umrechnun...gen-einheiten-umrechnen-groessen-tabelle.html

Für den Einkauf musst du dann noch ausdrucken 

Nortenyo


----------



## Moonlight (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schlauchgrößen*

Danke schöööön 

Speicher ich mir gleich ab 

Mandy

Edit: da fehlen ja die herkömmlichen Schlauchgrößen 
Also doch wieder rechnen ...


----------



## Digicat (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schlauchgrößen*

Servus Mandy

Bitte schön 

Anhang anzeigen Umrechnungstabelle Gartenschlaeuche Zoll in Zentimerter.xls

Edit: da war ich zu wohl zu langsam


----------



## PeterBoden (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Schlauchgrößen*

Wenn man erst anfängt Schläuche zu verbinden, verlängern oder auf andere Durchmesser überzugehen und die entsprechenden Tüllen oder Muttern usw. zu verwenden...

*Das* hat mir geholfen.


----------

